# برنامج صغير لغرف التفتيش المسبقة الصنع



## aati badri (11 يوليو 2012)

برنامج صغير لغرف التفتيش المسبقة الصنع


----------



## دبوسه (11 يوليو 2012)

بجد تسلم الايادى افتنى كتير ووفر على وقت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## marwan86 (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2012)

باشا انا نزلت الملف 
عفوا عندى كام استفسار 
يعنى ايه برنامج للمانهولات مسبقه الصب .... اللى انا شايفه مجرد اسكدول عادى 
و ايه الفرق بين الشيتات الكتير و بعضها 

اللى فهمته من املف ده انه مجرد شيت حصر للمانهولات اللى موجوده فى مشروع معين و اخر صفحه بتعمل حصر نهائى لكل الشغل 

كمان يا ريت توضيح لبعض المصطلحات اللى موجوده فى الشيت ... مثلا يعنى ايه base و القيمه بتاعتها 1 تعبر عن ايه ؟؟
يعنى ايه ring 300 و ring 1200 و باقى الرنجات و ايه الفرق بينهم 

نورنى يا واد عمى ربنا ينور طريقك يا رب


----------



## aati badri (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا محمد ,دبوسة , زانيتي ومروان


----------



## aati badri (14 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> باشا انا نزلت الملف
> عفوا عندى كام استفسار
> يعنى ايه برنامج للمانهولات مسبقه الصب .... اللى انا شايفه مجرد اسكدول عادى
> و ايه الفرق بين الشيتات الكتير و بعضها
> ...


هندسة كيفك والايام

الغرفة المسبقة تتكون كما تعلم من اجزاء
بيس او قاعدة وعددها اجباري واحد
وغطاء برضو اجباري واحد
ولكن وحسب ارتفاع الغرفة نكمل بين الغطاء والقاعدة بحلقات رينقات
ودي حسب الاستاندر ارتفاعاتها 120 او 90 او 60 او 30 سم
احاول ارفع صورة قد تغني عن كلامي الغير مفيد هذا
يجي شغل البرنامج - وآسف لو كانت التسمية ازعجتك لانه فعلا لا يستحق اسم برنامج- ليحدد لك كم تستعمل من هذه الحلقات
كم عدد الحلقات 120 مثلا وكم 90 وكم 30 بعد ان تكون قد ادخلت منسوب الماسورة ومنسوب سطح الارض
وترسله للمصنع لتصنيع هذه الحلقات والقواعد والاغطية
اتمنى لك النور دنيا واخرى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ عاطي بدري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة كيفك والايام
> 
> الغرفة المسبقة تتكون كما تعلم من اجزاء
> بيس او قاعدة وعددها اجباري واحد
> ...



تمام كده يا برنس البرانيس 
يبقى كده البرنامج ده مفيد اكتر للجماعه بتوع التصنيع
انا اديلهم المناسيب و هما يعيشوا مع البرنامج ده بقى


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 يوليو 2012)

ألف شكر يا أخ عاطي بدري على جهدك المتميز دائما بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (15 يوليو 2012)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ عاطي بدري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


اهلين نصير
وارجو مواصلة موسوعتك عن الاسئلة الصعبة
وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## aati badri (15 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> تمام كده يا برنس البرانيس
> يبقى كده البرنامج ده مفيد اكتر للجماعه بتوع التصنيع
> انا اديلهم المناسيب و هما يعيشوا مع البرنامج ده بقى



مراااااااحب يا هندسة
كلامك صاح والى حد كبير
ولكن بعض المصانع قد يطلب منك العمل جاهز
وحينها قد تحتاج لهذا البرنامج الصغير


----------



## aati badri (15 يوليو 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> ألف شكر يا أخ عاطي بدري على جهدك المتميز دائما بارك الله فيك



العفو اباميدو2006 
ولكنه جهد المقل
لموقع استفدنا منه كثيرا


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> مراااااااحب يا هندسة
> كلامك صاح والى حد كبير
> ولكن بعض المصانع قد يطلب منك العمل جاهز
> وحينها قد تحتاج لهذا البرنامج الصغير



يطلب منى العمل جاهز على اساس انى شغال عنده بارت تايم و اللا ايه 
لو حد عمل كده فالسوق مليان بغيره يا باشا و المصنع اللى مش عاوز يشتغل نحقق له امنياته و رغباته و خلى الكسلان يتعلم الدرس بقى


----------



## aati badri (15 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يطلب منى العمل جاهز على اساس انى شغال عنده بارت تايم و اللا ايه
> لو حد عمل كده فالسوق مليان بغيره يا باشا و المصنع اللى مش عاوز يشتغل نحقق له امنياته و رغباته و خلى الكسلان يتعلم الدرس بقى



سلام
كلامك صحيح من موقعك
انت كاستشاري ممكن جدا تعمل كدا
لكن المقاول ملزم يقدم 3 مصانع
الاستشاري اختار واحد فيهم
طلع للاسف الانت سميتو مش عايز يشتغل
اعمل ايه في الحالة دي
علما بانه موضوع انه دا شغلو فيها قولان


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> سلام
> كلامك صحيح من موقعك
> انت كاستشاري ممكن جدا تعمل كدا
> لكن المقاول ملزم يقدم 3 مصانع
> ...



تروح للاستشارى تخليه يشده من ودانه و يشتغل او يهدده انه يغيره


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2012)

تبقى حساب السلالم وغالبا من استينلس استيل مغلفة ب pvc /hdpe
القاعدة عدد واحد سلمة
الحلقة ارتفاع 1200 مم عدد اربعة سلالم
الحلقة ارتفاع 900 مم عدد ثلاثة سلالم
الحلقة ارتفاع 600 مم عدد اثنين سلمة
الحلقة ارتفاع 300 مم عدد واحد
اي سلمة لكل 30 سم
وسعرها في حدود 40 ريال س


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2012)

مخططات تفصيلية للغرف المسبقة الصب
http://www.bwsc.org/regulations/standard_details/details_pdf/B-02.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.concrete-pipe.org/pdfdd/DD_20.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 أغسطس 2012)

وين الملف


----------



## aati badri (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> وين الملف



مراحب يا بروف
الملف موجود بالمرفقات


----------



## باسم حازم (18 مايو 2015)

انت استاذ تحياتى لك


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

